# Irresponsible Owner RANT



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

Okay, so I just need to rant about something... This might be a little long and scattered.

I am not a perfect dog owner by any means, so I'm not saying that I'm perfect, first of all.

Shortly before Christmas, my youngest brother-in-law, who is 19 years old, adopted a puppy. The puppy was a chow/Australian shepherd mix, and was about 10 weeks old at the time. The previous owner had adopted the puppy from a litter, but realized shortly after that she didn't feel equipped to raise a puppy. I admire the woman for knowing her limits, but in all honesty, I would NEVER have given a puppy to my brother-in-law.

My father-in-law (FIL) has a lot of influence over his youngest son, the one who adopted the puppy. They are everything that I despise in dog owners. For example, their dogs can NEVER ride in the cab of the pickup, they have to ride in the bed, even when they're 10 weeks old and it's 10 degrees F outside. They don't train their dogs at all, and treat them like they're disposable items. My FIL once shot and killed a dog because it wouldn't obey, even though it was NEVER trained to obey. Then, they treat me like I'm the crazy one for actually caring for my dog. It honestly makes me sick. When I heard that my BIL had adopted a puppy, I just knew that it was going to end badly...

So anyway, my BIL's puppy fell out of the back of the pickup (while it was moving) shortly after he was adopted. The puppy ended up being fine, but a couple of weeks later, it happened again. This time, the puppy's face got all scratched up because he landed face first on the road going about 40 mph. But even after all of this, my BIL just kept putting him in the bed of the pickup and saying, "Oh he'll learn." To put this in perspective, I rarely talk to my in-laws, so the very fact that I heard about these two incidents almost guarantees that it had happened more than twice.

Two days ago, my BIL and his step-brother were driving through the desert with the puppy (now 5 months old), when the puppy either jumped or fell out of the bed of the pickup AGAIN. They didn't realize that he was gone, so they kept driving. By the time they realized that he was gone, they had gone quite far, and weren't sure where he was. They have looked for him briefly over the past couple of days, but never found him. When my husband asked my BIL about it, he just said, "I guess he's gone." They barely even tried to look for him, and didn't put up fliers or call around or anything! My husband, who is a dog lover like me, was infuriated.

Over the past couple of days, it has been really bothering me, and I want to give my BIL a piece of my mind, even though I know that wouldn't solve anything. The real kicker is that I know he will end up getting another puppy, whether it's next week or a year down the road, I just know he'll get another. The longest he's ever had a dog is two years, which is ridiculous if you ask me. I am not sure what to do, because it's technically (unfortunately) a family member that I'm talking about. I don't want to cause unnecessary strife within my husband's family (which I have done in the past over incidents like this), but it makes my blood boil.

Sorry, rant over. I just had to share this with other people who care about dogs as much as I do, because I get sick of people treating them like they don't matter and don't have feelings.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I wouldn't have anything more to do with them, ever, family or not. Reading your story made me sick. They are terrible people, something I almost never say about anyone.


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> I wouldn't have anything more to do with them, ever, family or not. Reading your story made me sick. They are terrible people, something I almost never say about anyone.


I have completely cut my FIL out of my life, because he is so destructive. My BIL is quickly turning out just like him. You have no idea. They are terrible people.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

lexiz said:


> I have completely cut my FIL out of my life, because he is so destructive. My BIL is quickly turning out just like him. You have no idea. They are terrible people.


I do have an idea. What you described is sociopathic or extreme ignorant behavior. Either one could be dangerous. If they will do that to their own dog, what could they do to yours? Or to a child. They show no respect at all for any life. I wouldn't want to be anywhere near them ever.


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> I do have an idea. What you described is sociopathic or extreme ignorant behavior. Either one could be dangerous. If they will do that to their own dog, what could they do to yours? Or to a child. They show no respect at all for any life. I wouldn't want to be anywhere near them ever.


From previous behavior, such as abusing his children and wife, I would say that my FIL is sociopathic for sure. My dear, sweet husband got out of the abusive situation early, and was minimally affected. However, my BIL has lived with him for basically his entire life, by choice, and is turning into the same thing. Our (future) children will have nothing to do with their family. I heard the whole story from my MIL (who divorced my FIL years ago, and is very sweet) and from my husband asking his brother what was going on. 

I have honestly been so upset about the whole thing since I heard about it. I just can't imagine the cruelty.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I don't know where they live but in some states that would be animal cruelty and if caught, they could go to jail. If they keep this up they may eventually land in jail.


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

We live in Idaho. I have considered turning them in multiple times, but don't have all the details and worry that there wouldn't be sufficient evidence.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

LuvShepherds said:


> I wouldn't have anything more to do with them, ever, family or not. Reading your story made me sick. They are terrible people, something I almost never say about anyone.


OP, the behaviour you described is borderline animal abuse. Report this to the local authorities (SPCA, Animal Control, whatever), and cut all ties with the idiots. Extended family or not, I wouldn't interact with such people.


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> I don't know where they live but in some states that would be animal cruelty and if caught, they could go to jail. If they keep this up they may eventually land in jail.


ANOTHER horrible thing is that my BIL, after finding out that we had a German Shepherd, said something to the effect of, "Those are really cool looking dogs, maybe I'll get one of those."  :crazy: 

He knows nothing about the breed, and it would be an absolute nightmare, just like when he gets any other dog.


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

yuriy said:


> OP, the behaviour you described is borderline animal abuse. Report this to the local authorities (SPCA, Animal Control, whatever), and cut all ties with the idiots. Extended family or not, I wouldn't interact with such people.


We don't interact AT ALL. Where we live, it's really difficult to prove abuse from falling out of the back of a pickup. Tons of people drive pickups and unfortunately, it's rather common. If he gets another puppy, I'm definitely calling.


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm so sorry you have to ever interact with this sociopath, that sickens me. The only way I'd EVER allow my husband to put our dog in the bed of the pickup truck is if the truck isn't moving, otherwise he goes in the cab. If there isn't room in the cab, the dog stays at home or we take my car. I would never put a dog in the bed of a truck. If the dog HAD to be back there for some reason, he would be in a crate, not allowed to run loose. That's super irresponsible. Reading your post sickened me. It makes me so upset that there are people out there that don't value a dog's life. If the dog's life isn't valuable, why don't they even have a dog? Only for it to end up dead, or in the shelter unsocialized and untrained and won't be able to be adopted easily. 

I hope you report them if they ever get a dog again.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Did you try to find the puppy? Or report it to AC so they can look? This is horrible. That poor puppy is out there trying to survive.


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

I called AC and they said that they would look (I live 3 hours away), and that they would go talk to my FIL and BIL about how they treat their dogs. They said they can't really do much because it has already happened and they don't have evidence. However, their visit might discourage them from ever getting another dog, now that they know someone is paying attention. 

I was honestly so appalled when I heard about the whole thing. Makes me so upset.


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

Luckily, a lot of people camp in that area, and the AC guy said that they haven't found a dog body matching the description that I gave. Because the puppy didn't have a tag or microchip, if someone picked him up, they wouldn't know to bring the dog back to my BIL. That's what I'm hoping happens.


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

People like that make me sick. I know I wouldn't let them get away with this, they sound like a bunch of borderline Psychopaths. 
They would be the ones ending up in the hospital.


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

I had my husband ask, and my BIL is already considering getting a lab puppy! I am sick to my stomach


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

You know, if you contact the shelters/rescues and tell them the story and asked them not to mention it was you who called, you could get him and your FIL 'banned' from being able to adopt, just a suggestion, because shelters/rescues do have such lists.

I hope someone picked up the puppy and decided to keep it.


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

Unfortunately they never get their dogs from shelters, so that wouldn't work. They always shop BYB litters.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Unfortunately I think a lot of people treat dogs this way, and even if they got charged with animal cruelty it wouldn't be much more than a fine if anything at all. This is a horrible situation but unfortunately there's not much you can do to change the way you inlaws treat, or rather mistreat their dogs. I would just try to avoid them at all costs. We really need to have tougher laws to protect animals.


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

astrovan2487 said:


> Unfortunately I think a lot of people treat dogs this way, and even if they got charged with animal cruelty it wouldn't be much more than a fine if anything at all. This is a horrible situation but unfortunately there's not much you can do to change the way you inlaws treat, or rather mistreat their dogs. I would just try to avoid them at all costs. We really need to have tougher laws to protect animals.


I totally agree. Even when I called, they said there isn't really anything that they can do usually, because it's so hard to prove. I hardly ever get involved with them at all, but when I heard about this, I was just so horrified. It's true that a lot of people don't value dogs at all...


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

lexiz, I sent you a pm.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Check out Idaho's driver's manual. Here in Oregon it is illegal to have a dog unsecured in the bed of a truck. (I see it anyway but it is illegal.)


----------



## B&Cgetapup (Nov 7, 2013)

What a terrible situation. So glad your husband and MIL were able to get away from it. Sounds like the FIL and BIL both need a new hobby to distract them from such cruelty!


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

I see dogs...mainly cattle dogs ride in the back all the time. I would be a nervous wreck with my dog in the back especially on highways. Mine have done the slow ride through the pasture feeding cattle... most of the time one of my kids was back there at the time. As soon as we were out of the pasture and back on the road the dog and kid were back in the cab I know some tether but you have to be careful that the tether is short. I know of several accidents where the dog jumped or fell and the tether was long enough that they went over the edge and were drug. Just sad...some people should not be allowed to own dogs.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I see dogs loose in pick ups all the time. I think some people just believe nothing will ever happen as they've done it for however long. I saw a dodge 4x set up with an extremely shortened flat bed with no sides. Most of the bed was occupied by a large 5th wheel and a large tool box. It had a cattle dog on it scrambling to stay on as the guy was turning left in front of me, smh.

OP, Hopefully the pup escaped into better circumstances with one of the campers.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Check your state laws. It's illegal in PA for dogs to be in the bed of a truck


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

Even if it is illegal, it would be nearly impossible to enforce here. I have seen dogs fall out of the back of pickups on multiple occasions, unfortunately. Also, when I called, the deputy asked if it was a flatbed pickup. Maybe it's only illegal on flatbeds then.


----------



## Billie (Feb 13, 2012)

Sorry your FIL/BIL are so ignorant. The story rubbed me wrong too- I hope the puppy is picked up by someone who will love him. And as for them buying another dog- what is WRONG with them!? ugh...


----------



## Lesa2093 (Jan 9, 2016)

It makes me so nervous driving by a truck with a dog in the bed. I see it all the time in Louisiana. I was out with my mom one day when a tethered golden fell out the back of truck and was dragged behind. My mom stayed behind the truck blowing her horn like crazy and trying to wave them down until they stopped. The poor dog was limping pretty badly by the time the owner stopped. 

I really hope the OP reports her in-laws if they get another puppy, even though abuse may be hard to prove. I've had to report a neighbor about 6 or 7 years ago for keeping his two pit bulls in very small crates all day, in super hot temps, and with no water. My brother and I were constantly letting his dogs out for walks, covering their crates and giving them fresh food and water before we'd had enough of his ignorance. I guess he'd gotten enough of a warning from authorities because he started treating his dogs better. He built a covered outside kennel (I still let them out for walks at this time) and actually left food and water for them until he was able to build a fence around his property. Now the dogs have free roam of the backyard and carport and my neighbor's eldest daughter absolutely cherishes and cares for those guys. If the OP's in-laws get another puppy maybe another report from the OP will scare her in-laws into doing better by their dog as well. Worth a shot.

Sorry, this post is so long..


----------

